# Old Revell Arado Ar234C-2



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Just finished up this 35 year old Revell Arado Ar 234C-2. 
















Very heavy plastic in this old kit - took a good number of fishing weights to keep it off its tail! I haven't done a Luftwaffe aircraft in probably a decade; now that I'm getting more comfortable with the airbrush, I thought I'd give it a go. My idea is to practice on these old kits before trying it on a decent one.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

very nice,but it looks factory new.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work. The kit itself is even older... the 1960s or early 70s Frog kit reboxed by Revell.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Very Nice.

I coincidentally sold one of these and boxed it up this afternoon.

I still have one in the stash I started to rescribe about 14 years ago in our old house. Someday I'll find it and hopefully continue what I started before we moved

Cheers
Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I had started one back in the 80s from the Revell boxing. The kit fit was really poor and the detail was coarse and heavy. I was going to sand the whole thing smooth. It makes up into a half way decent looking replica, though. You do get options for two or four engines and two different canopies. The worst part are the struts on the RATO bottles, which are molded solid. The overall "puffiness" of the kit bothered me too. Not sure how to fix that as the model looks like it has been inflated like a balloon with everything being soft and rounded and thick (like the tail !)


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Very nice job with some classic plastic!

I have been thinking about building my Revell Arado too, not sure what to build it as...lots of good what-ifs can come from this old kit.


Agentsmith


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Sweet!

That was my very first "Luft '46" - type kit, and I remember getting that exact boxing of the old FROG back when I was about 15. I was very excited then.

Like all FROG kits, that's not an easy build, but looks good done.

Well done, and congrats on building an oldie, rather than just going for the shiny newer kits! :dude:


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Right, if you want a really good looking model, I suggest the newer Dragon release - not this one!


----------

